# daemons problem



## polhallen (May 13, 2013)

Hey all 

Two weeks ago I installed freebsd FreeBSD 9.1. Using portsnap, later I installed from ports apache22, proftpd, samba, postfix, and other daemons. I configured all daemons and everything ran perfectly. Yesterday, or two-three days ago, postfix didn't work: an executable missed (?). Later I discover it missed files in /usr/local/etc/. The samba configuration file and directory were missing; same for postfix, apache and other ports. Last two weeks I only used the portsnap command (to only update ports) and the freebsd-update command. I also  checked the log files but nothing.

*G*oing to /usr/ports/mail/apache22 and do `make install`, apache is already installed (same for postfix, etc.)

Now: what would be the problem?

*T*hanks!

Pol


----------



## Sebulon (May 15, 2013)

Hi @polhallen!

Please explain to us how you installed the system. Sounds like a filesystem that hasn't been mounted.

/Sebulon


----------

